# Portal to the 3rd dimension



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

All hand painted and 99 percent of them are at the specified degree of 47 degrees. When you go through the tunnel you enter the multiverse portal.:thumbup:


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

i remember the days when chemicals were needed to see that - well maybe "remember" is not the best description.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> i remember the days when chemicals were needed to see that - well maybe "remember" is not the best description.


Maybe "Imagine", in the John Lennon sense of the word.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I think SR had been staring at this picture for a few hours


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

What a cool effect!

Can't imagine municipalities here paying for road work like that.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

In Ontario, Canada we pay 13% tax. This is a street art program designed to combat graffiti. I didn't design this . It was picked along with 3 other participants and the public and a committee pick the winner. They then commissioned me to do the work.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> What a cool effect!
> 
> Can't imagine municipalities here paying for road work like that.


There's that word again. ????we don't have any psychedelic emoji's


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

reminded me of this


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jason,

Did you apply any anti graffiti barrier just in case someone tags it?


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah I did I use the sherwin williams anti graffiti coating. Funny because of the designers pickeyness and slight negligence I now have to remove some of the graffiti coating and edit/ correct a small portion.

I read this post
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/anti-graffiti-coatings-recommendations-29308/

And what I surmise is that this sherwin willaims is a sacrificial coating. It doesn't really have any sticking power and comes off fairly easy. I havent removed it from the wall yet but I have applied to other areas just for fun and to see how it acts. It appears that if tagged then it would be removed then re- applied . Sherwin williams doesnt really tell you that. Im not responsible for all that though, meaning the reapply.

Interesting other tid bit is a previous coating possible 5 to 10 coatings previous was literally painted over dirt. find attached pic, This is the under side of at least five previous coats. Its the city so I guess they dont really prep it that great to paint over the graffiti.

It was pressured washed and I did prime it but it dont matter what you build over a pile of sh1t the mansion will still crumble. However this mural should be intact for a long time. The garffiti coating will act as a good seal coat.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would have liked to protect the mural with a permanent clear coat, and then apply the sacrificial costing over the top of that. Sometimes these city guys might be too aggressive with the power washing.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah I have yet to find a decent clear coat that wont yellow . Ruined a 40k job on modern masters clear, interior job too? I have cleared stuff that is dark colors but all these bright colors. Hopefully you'll let me know but I have tried a lot of clears and never have been happy.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used the non yellowing waterborne polyurethanes on a mural with good results. However, I did not apply a sacrificial coating over that to see if it would wash off without damage to the clear coat in the event of a graffiti attack.

I've also sprayed automotive polyurethane over street signs I've made. When tagged, I was able to use a trichloroetylene, or something or other, without damage to the clear coat.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Jason, which Modern Masters urethane did you have trouble with? 

I recently used this one in a dead flat on a tabletop and had some issues. This one also says non-yellowing.

I would think exterior clear coats would have less problems with yellowing.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah it was something like that. That one is supposed to be the damn good certainly cost a lot more than stays clear and such. It pooched me on an interior job. Stirred it up like hell , used a new sleeve, new pan it yellowed pretty bad less than a year later.:thumbdown: useless. Tried contacted them still waiting.

I have asked around and heard some remarks on this( attached below ) , but haven't tried it, looks like it cost an arm and leg . Not that that means much.

https://www.kbs-coatings.com/DiamondFinish-Clear.html


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Alright ya'll this is a bonifide bump. Just cut the video for this job. I have been on a editing storm, I am a year behind in all my videos and have finally got around to them. well here you go. I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

jason123 said:


> Alright ya'll this is a bonifide bump. Just cut the video for this job. I have been on a editing storm, I am a year behind in all my videos and have finally got around to them. well here you go. I hope you all enjoy.
> 
> Underpass Mural Toronto - YouTube


That's going on our Facebook Page. Amazing work!


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Awesome work. Wow! Thanks for sharing. What kind of video camera do you use?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just curious, how many manhours were involved in that project?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Just curious, how many manhours were involved in that project?


Good question. Did you bid it time plus or give a fixed quote?


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

@AngieM
For that job I had a Go pro. My set up I have now is I have 2 Go pro going, 1 for the time lapse then one for video form various angles.

@slinger58 
I looked over my job log and it appears my helpers was around 137hrs
My contribution would be around 80+ hours I dont always log my hours as good as I should.

@*Rbriggs82*
It was a fixed bid

It was a daunting task, it was ongoing for about a month I was always going by and getting something done. I do live pretty close literally 5 min away driving so that was convenient.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

George Z said:


> That's going on our Facebook Page. Amazing work!



Thanks George would love the help:thumbup:


----------

